# Modificações nos Euroscrapers - Notícia do Matthieu



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Eu tava a falar a nivel do forum. Equilibrava os posts e o view. Mais pessoas iriam consultar e espreitar o que se passa no thread do Sul.
Ja seí. O problema é que os membros mais activos do forum são da margem sul e Lisboa ficava as moscas.:lol: :hahaha:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

ativos?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Vendo bem as coisas eu sou o membro português com mais posts que vive na AML, na margem Norte do Tejo...:hilarious


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Fixe!! Este modelo é muito mais eficiente para encontrar threads dedicadas a determinadas localidades pois estão nas suas regiões. Se quero algo de Coimbra não tenho que escavacar até lá chegar... viva a Regionalização!


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

O único problema é que antigamente um thread "facilmente" passava das 5 páginas, actualmente, muitos não chegam à segunda... 

Mas reparei também que tem havido um grande aumento no número de threads nos últimos tempos


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

agora fazem-se threads por tudo e por nada para aumentar o thread count regional!:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Que querem que apareça por baixo de Fórum Português nos European Forums? Ou não vêm necessidade de tal coisa?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Photos | Projects | Cafe

?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Vamos para o Fórum principal epper:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não quero links... quero uma frase ou nada! os italianos têm "para todas as discussões em italiano"... that's just so lame!:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Mas os links poderiam ser uteis :yes:

Mas metemos uma frase em tuga ou em ingles?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Os verdadeiros pioneiros da descoberta do mundo :lol:

O País, a história, a cultura ...

Portugal, Europe's West Coast :lol:

We've got Cristiano Ronaldo ... and You?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

links estão fora de questão! frase em português claro, ou então não se mete nada.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Venha conhecer os nosso arranha-céus?:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Meet our goregeous cities... and dream in our beautiful beaches

Quer jogar golfe ? venha a Portugal :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Estás a ficar branco? vem a Portugal e bronzeia-te :lol:

Onde se encontram os maiores viciados do SSC

Portugal, o centro do mundo

Conheça o nosso cantinho à beira-mar plantado


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Venha conhecer Portugal

Conheça Portugal e as suas regiões

Et pluribus unum


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

:rofl: e que tal algo mais simples? tipo "you're invited!"


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Agora já é em inglês? :lol:

Come here and see where's Portugl :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

pode ser bilingue! mas não gostaste do "estás convidado"?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

ou melhor:

estás convidado a conhecer portugal


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Por mim pode ser... 

Welcome to Portugal.. You're Invited.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não gosto do welcome, é uma palavra banal hoje em dia.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

discover portugal with us?:lol: enter and find out all about portugal?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Enter and find all about our commies :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não brinques pá!:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Come in and feel the magic of Portugal


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

E esta:
Where is Portgal? Click here and see :hilarious


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Visit the Portuguese Forum and enjoy our cities


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Discover Portugal..


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

yours truly since 1139


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Tudo sobre Portugal / All about Portugal?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Discover Portugal... conquering the world since 1143


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Discover Portugal / Descobre Portugal


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

estava mesmo a pensar nessa!!^^ ou então Descobre-nos / Discover us?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Acho bom meter-se o nome do país... o que achas?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

já diz forum português em cima...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Muitos não sabem diferenciar portugues de portugal :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não sei, tou cansado já!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: Discover fucking portugal náaaw :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

:rofl: boa, muito boa essa!:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

morri

:goodbye:

:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

tb vou xonar!


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Fórum Portugal


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

pauloluso said:


> Mete a Margem-Sul no sul. Não fica a sul de Lisboa :lol: Animava logo o thread.:baeh3:
> Assim já se podia colocar Tomar no seu devido lugar: o Centro:tongue:


^^ Margem SUL e´CENTRO tambem ... divides o pais em 3 faixas de 200km cada uma e tens Monção-Anadia/guarda , Mealhada-Covilhã-Margem sul/Evora e Setubal-Algarve. :bash: 

quer queiram quer não o CENTRO é o quadrilatero Mealhada-Covilhã-Margem sul-Evora ... e q.q. tentativa de colar a etiqueta SUL a uma aldeola dentro desta area não cola por muitocuspo que amandem. :cheers:

Claro que isso demosntra o "problema" ... SUL = 1/10 da população portuguesa não é ? hno:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Vendo bem as coisas eu sou o membro português com mais posts que vive na AML, na margem Norte do Tejo...:hilarious


Alpers 40k = ???? somewhere in Margem Sul ???
Barragon 35k = barreiro aka Margem Sul 

Se calhar era melhro mudarem é o nome para "Margem Sul e Lisboa" ... e juntem o Sul, linha de cascais ,oeste e beiras. :lol:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

pauloluso said:


> Eu tava a falar a nivel do forum. Equilibrava os posts e o view. Mais pessoas iriam consultar e espreitar o que se passa no thread do Sul.
> Ja seí. O problema é que os membros mais activos do forum são da margem sul e Lisboa ficava as moscas.:lol: :hahaha:


Erm ... sendo responsavel por practicamente 1/2 (ou mais) do sub forum "sul" ... atendeno a que qause não tenho lido o forum ultimamente (quanto amis criar topicos) tenho que assumir a minah quota parte de culpa pelo facto deo sub forum do sul estar "vazio". 

A ver se trato do assunto. hno:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> Que querem que apareça por baixo de Fórum Português nos European Forums? Ou não vêm necessidade de tal coisa?


_"Cantinho da lusofonia , paraiso na terra"_ "Lusophonia corner , Paradise on earth" ??? 

"Paraiso á beira mar plantado" "Paradise by the sea"

"Atlantida triangle" hno:


"Portuguese deiscovered the world ... come and discover portugal"


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Barragon said:


> Discover Portugal / Descobre Portugal


vou usar esta, quero despachar a coisa senão ainda mudam de ideias! mas vou por a portuguesa primeiro e só depois a inglesa.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Boa boa kay: a ver se nos tiram deste buraco fundo 

sotavento podes começar a fazer threads do que falta do alentejo e algarve


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Uma frase cómica tinha mais piada e talvez fosse mais apelativa, digo eu.. Discover Portugal é foleiro ou seja vulgar e sem criatividade alguma.



pauloluso said:


> Where is Portugl? Click here and see..


Gostei desta..


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

lá por o fórum estar cheio de palhaçadas não precisamos de nos apresentar como palhaços...


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> lá por o fórum estar cheio de palhaçadas não precisamos de nos apresentar como palhaços...


Sim, mas Discover Portugal é muito pãozinho sem sal.. não sei..


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Então apresentem outras frases né..


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

já dei essa, não vou agora estar a pedir para mudarem... e é como tudo, vai sempre haver alguém descontente.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> já dei essa, não vou agora estar a pedir para mudarem... e é como tudo, vai sempre haver alguém descontente.


Vamos ficar com o mesmo slogan do Turismo de Portugal.. kay:

Portugal a world to discover.. também era capaz de ser engraçado..


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Menos mal :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

só estou a tentar despachar o processo! se fizerem muita questão logo se muda.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Boa boa  finalmente fora dos euroscrapers :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

segundo sei só estamos à espera da luz verde do Jan pois os admins do euroscrapers estão de acordo com a nossa saída!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Então temos que chatear o Jano :lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Gostava mais de "come play with us" à boa maneira do Shining!:lol::lol:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Agora já não podem perguntar "Where is Portugl?" 
Venham descobrir Portugal!!
*toca a música do spot da Expo98*


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

A Pangaea? Tenho aqui o mp3 :colgate:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Que fixe!! Vou ripá-la já!  A mistura de tanto estilo numa música só... :drool:


----------

